# thoughts on my buck



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to know what every one here thinks of my spotted/dappled buck .
just a little pre info on him - 
bought him at sale auction - his hooves I don't believe were ever trimmed before we got him they were really really bad he could barely walk on them took awhile to get those fixed , they still need a little more work but no he struts all over the field :clap:. he had scurs (I think that's right) but he knocked them off flirting with my bigger nannies .he did have a runny nose too.
we gave him his shots - copper - weekly hoof care - herbal cough medicine for his cold - wormed - mineral salt -baking soda - hay - Purina goat chow mixed with cracked corn - and a 18lb goat protein pail (which I split that with the nannies they get it in the day and the bucks get it for a night time snack
so we basically put a lot of time and money in this buck so please critique away :think:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I don't know much about meat goat conformation and such, but he has a steep rump and his rear pasterns are _very_ weak.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would give him a shot of Bo-Se to try to strengthen those rear pasterns. If his hooves were really long they may have caused his tendons to stretch and they may never come back up completely, but Bo-Se should help.

He looks pretty nice otherwise, good depth of body, front legs look good. He could be longer, but he is young and could change a lot as he ages.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I would give him a shot of Bo-Se to try to strengthen those rear pasterns. If his hooves were really long they may have caused his tendons to stretch and they may never come back up completely, but Bo-Se should help.
> 
> He looks pretty nice otherwise, good depth of body, front legs look good. He could be longer, but he is young and could change a lot as he ages.


Agree


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I think he's cute. Nice color. I agree he so young and could do some changing. Those rear pasturns are not great, but may improve with continued trimmings. Can't wait to see how he grows.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Good news: If the pasterns are from him not being trimmed for a long time, then it means it isn't genetic.

Bad news: He is spotted!! I get so amazed with dappled/spotted goats that I can't judge them with a straight mind! LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^same here lol. He seems to be thick in the chest area. The only thing I disliked as well was the steep rump and pasturns. Doesn't it just tick you off when people don't even attempt to fix their hoofs. I can see a bit over grown but its stupid to let them get bad. Any ways I would also try the Bose. I've had some goats with bad hoofs come out of their oddness and others that don't so I hope you got him in time for him to come out of it.


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

where do I get Bose ? yes his feet were the worst I ever seen they were long and curved upwards it caused him to walk funny kind of hunched up but we feel in love with his colors and thought we would give him a chance -hubby really wanted a traditional Boer buck I really wanted a spotted one  he has been growing like a weed my other young goats cant even keep up with his growth rate - his feet are a constant battle for some reason my goats hooves tend to grow rather fast so monthly hoof trimming is a must and he is due for a trim. I meant to ask does he look fat ? I'm not sure of body conditioning for goats but he is the one we plan on using until we can afford a purebred registered I just want to make sure he is not to "fat" 
thank you for your honest answers being a new goat owner I really have no idea about a lot of this stuff so its nice to learn goat related things from real people who have experience with them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

he looks like a decent commercial buck. His feet were that bad as young as he is??? I wouldn't keep him for long just because of that. Love his color tho...I have a pretty little tricolor doe that would make purty babies with him!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to get BoSe at the vet. Definitely get a shot into him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's not bad on weight. When they are still growing they will get a bit chuncky then grow up and they look like they are thinner at that time. He has a good chance of throwing those fast growing feet to his kids. But if you are pouring the grain to him that might be some of it as well. Im graining my doelinga fairly heavy right now and and their feet grow way faster then my does.


----------

